# commuter rail in Nashville?



## Morris&Essex (Jul 22, 2004)

[The Music City Star commuter rail project between Lebanon and Nashville got an important endorsement from the state yesterday that should almost ensure that the $39.7 million leg is built.]

The Tennessean


----------



## saxman (Jul 23, 2004)

Good news to hear about rail expansion. People are starting to come to their senses about how good rail is.

Chris


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 23, 2004)

This is good news. Nashville should be able to support this. It does, or did until recently, have a dinner train. Supposed to be really neat.

I realize this is an entirely different operation, but good to see any passenger rail activity at all.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jul 26, 2004)

Now Bill, if only they could reconnect Nashville with Chattanooga by rail, and then Atlanta, you'd be a much happier man!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 27, 2004)

Superliner Diner said:


> Now Bill, if only they could reconnect Nashville with Chattanooga by rail, and then Atlanta, you'd be a much happier man!



That is for sure--and Chicago and Miami, etc.


----------

